# Carriers



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

I was wondering, do you really need 2 carriers? (hard sided, soft sided) One for vet trips and the other just for taking your hedgehog outside because I was thinking of buying one, but I didn't decide yet because it's not absolutely necessary. Also, what small soft sided carrier would you recommend/use and how often do you use it. Thanks!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure why you would you would need both hard and soft. Personally, I would just get a really really really small cat carrier to use for traveling and just use a hedgie bag or your purse or whatever once you get to your destination or to have around the house. If you really want a soft sided carrier I have one from PetSmart that is actually made for Ferrets.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there a place I can buy a hedgie bag with a sling on it for day trips? Also, is it "legal" to take your hedgehog to the mall, market, etc. even though they probably don't allow pets? I heard people hide their hedgehogs in their bags and no one knows, but is that really safe? Sorry for all the questions I just really want to know before I get into something and I really want to take my hedgehog out more.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its not legal to take your hedgehog anywhere that other animals are not allowed. If you get caught you can get into trouble and so could the business you're in.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

No, it's not legal, although some places don't mind lol. It wasn't technically legal for me to take my hedgie to class with me.. but no one cared. The dean even knew about it and actually took her while I was taking an exam LOL. I quickly became known as "the hedgehog girl" lol.

Here are two links to people that make "carry bags" with a strap.

Volcano View Hedgehogs (AKA Moxieberry)
http://www.etsy.com/shop/VolcanoView?section_id=12959768

And I also did a custom order from SweetTeaScraps for a hedgie carrying bag
http://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetTeaScraps?section_id=12090933

Hope this helps.


----------

